# Union Co. - 390 lbs dressed



## NorthGaHunter (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's one I got opening day of gun season while still hunting.  Dang weatherman said 20% chance of morning drizzle.  Luckily, I managed to not get soaked.

I found some fresh bear sign around 1 pm.  I was easing out the side of the mountain and had just stopped and was leaning against a poplar tree (about 1:45 pm).  After a minute or two, I heard a stick break.  I figured it was either a bear or a hunter.   

About 15 minutes later, I saw him.  I watch him a little while trying to make sure it was not a sow with a cub.  I did not have a real clear view of it.  It eventually fed away from me and out of sight, so I had to sneak closer to find it.  After moving about 15 yards, I saw him about 50 yards to my right, so I moved about 10 yards down the mountain trying to get a shot.  He stopped and turned right and was about to head across the flat in front of me.  I dropped down to one knee and got my gun up and shot him when he passed thru the first good opening.  

Did not get him out of the woods to my truck till 11:30 pm.  Took another hour trying to get him loaded into the truck.  BTW, the meat tastes good.


----------



## xhunterx (Nov 4, 2009)

great bear, congrats


----------



## cmghunter (Nov 4, 2009)

Way to go.Thats a truck full for sure.Once again congratulations


----------



## Gumbo1 (Nov 4, 2009)

That's a whole lot of bear


----------



## Hog (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats a nice bear!  Our biggest bear out of three last week dogging only weighed in at 210lbs.Congradulations to you on a good bear!


----------



## josh chatham (Nov 4, 2009)

great bear!!  Congrats!


----------



## jordan9805 (Nov 4, 2009)

What a brute! Congrats


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Real nice!


----------



## blackbear (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations! Thats a hoss!


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW!!  Way to go man!!


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 6, 2009)

Get'her Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's a big bear!!!!


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Nov 6, 2009)

Good One= Dead Bear..


----------



## 3pits (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW thats a monster! Congrats!


----------



## James Vincent (Nov 7, 2009)

How many people did it take to drag that bruiser out. One that size you can find out who your friends are


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Nov 8, 2009)

It was only 3 of us (My father - 67 yrs old, cousin - 43 yrs old, and me - can't tell you my age  -  ).  Except for getting it near the truck, there was only 2 people dragging at one time.  While 2 dragged the other held the flash light.  Luckily the drag was either down hill or relatively flat along a logging road.  

If there would have been any uphill dragging we probably would not have been able to get it out.  I was very lucky to get it in a place where we could get it out.  We left the truck to get it around 6:45 pm and did not get it back to the truck till 11:30 pm.  Then it took us another hour to get it loaded into the truck.  

A lot of places I hunt, I would not have been able to get it out whole.  I was very fortunate to get it out in one piece.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 10, 2009)

That is a giant, congrats again woodrow


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Nov 10, 2009)

That was a big bear! Sounds like a lot of work but I'm sure it was well worth it  Good job!


----------



## Busters Dad (Dec 6, 2009)

You didn't tell me about your bear at H.O.P.


----------



## Busters Dad (Dec 6, 2009)

*Union Co. - bear*

At H.O.P. you didn't tell me about your bear.


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow.  Its a trophy for sure.  Makes me wonder how many friends I have.  My brother would tell me to kiss his behind!


----------



## Eric Lewis (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice Bear !


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 2, 2010)

NorthGaHunter said:


> It was only 3 of us (My father - 67 yrs old, cousin - 43 yrs old, and me - can't tell you my age  -  ).  Except for getting it near the truck, there was only 2 people dragging at one time.  While 2 dragged the other held the flash light.  Luckily the drag was either down hill or relatively flat along a logging road.
> 
> If there would have been any uphill dragging we probably would not have been able to get it out.  I was very lucky to get it in a place where we could get it out.  We left the truck to get it around 6:45 pm and did not get it back to the truck till 11:30 pm.  Then it took us another hour to get it loaded into the truck.
> 
> A lot of places I hunt, I would not have been able to get it out whole.  I was very fortunate to get it out in one piece.



Did you score his skull?


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Jan 2, 2010)

Have not scored the skull.  It's still in the freezer along with another bear skull, a hog skull, and a 9 ptr.  Got a lot of boiling to do!


----------



## Joe r (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice one for sure!!!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 2, 2010)

NorthGaHunter said:


> Have not scored the skull.  It's still in the freezer along with another bear skull, a hog skull, and a 9 ptr.  Got a lot of boiling to do!



Let me know Ive gotta 19 inch & your pumpkin looks bigger than mine


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jan 3, 2010)

congrats thats a big one


----------

